# ESIGSSA in the international vape magazine



## kimbo (7/12/15)

Thank you @Vaper Rising 

http://issuu.com/mschramel/docs/vape_december_2015_issuu/161?e=4768927/31661296

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 22 | Informative 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (7/12/15)



Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Silver (7/12/15)

Thanks for sharing @kimbo !!

Great article @Vaper Rising

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## zadiac (7/12/15)

Awesome!


----------



## Casper (7/12/15)

Great article


----------



## Riaz (7/12/15)

Awesomeness!!!!


----------



## DaveH (7/12/15)

Excellent
Dave


----------



## baardbek (7/12/15)

Kimbo I cannot imagine any member of this forum or Any other forum or anyone who has met you that is not HUMBLED AND INSPIRED BY YOU. I am and salute you!!!!!!!!!!!!

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1 | Creative 1


----------



## Alex (7/12/15)

What an awesome article.

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## Silver (7/12/15)

+1 on what @baardbek said

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## kimbo (27/2/16)

@Jannie Jordaan why the dumb rating?

Reactions: Agree 5


----------



## Neal (27/2/16)

Hey @kimbo, just to clarify I am agreeing with your query on the dumb rating, not agreeing with the poster of that rating. Hopefully was posted in error, do not see how anything in the article can be seen as dumb.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## shaunnadan (27/2/16)

Great 

It's articles like this that help raise awareness and on the proved benefits to vaping


----------



## gertvanjoe (27/2/16)

Very nice  Cheers @kimbo


----------



## BubiSparks (27/2/16)

This @Jannie Jordaan guy joined the forum this Monday past!!??

One post to flogg gear

Great Start...

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Ruben (30/7/18)

Rob Fisher said:


>


Dude you need to make a sticker out of this and give it to the fellow esigssa members at vapecon

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## GerritVisagie (30/7/18)

Very very cool. 
A wide net this vape fam casts. 
Truly humbling to be a part of something like this


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Room Fogger (30/7/18)

Excellent article, and a big thumbs up from all I think.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

